# Hello from China



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

hello from China. And my name is Sarah,nice to meet you all. I'm a knitting and crochet lover,my teacher is my dear mother who starts doing knitting and crochet since her childhood^_^.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Greetings from Maine, USA! My husband and I spent time in Chengdu, China, in 2005-2006 and enjoyed the experience so much. I saw many women there knitting as they walked along the streets. That fascinated me.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

WElcome from Tennessee. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Good morning and welcome.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

welcome from canada


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome, please share pics of your work


----------



## Knitting Knuckles (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello and Welcome from the state of Minnesota, USA


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Maine,nice to see that you came to China before. Yes,a lot of women in China are good at knitting.I'm the younger generation(80s),knitting is no longer that popular for girls at my such age as i know. but i love it very much,it is really a fantastic skill.


Windmill Knitter said:


> Greetings from Maine, USA! My husband and I spent time in Chengdu, China, in 2005-2006 and enjoyed the experience so much. I saw many women there knitting as they walked along the streets. That fascinated me.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for all the greetings,it is really nice to meet so many friends who have the same hobby here. Sorry for can not reply one by one^_^


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Ontario, Canada.
Looking forward to seeing some of your work


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello Sarah! So happy to meet you, and welcome from Kettering Ohio, USA.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello Sarah! So happy to meet you, and welcome from Kettering Ohio, USA.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Welcome-- I, too, spent 2 weeks in China many years ago with the People to People program. We came to see your wonderful arts and crafts factories. I love your double sided silk embroidery and the tiny hand-molded dolls made from rice flour (if I remember correctly). Oh, yes, the pandas.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,ok,i already share one as my profile picture and another one in the "picture" board,will share more later ^_^


BARBIE-s said:


> Welcome, please share pics of your work


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks,i will.


Tove said:


> Hi and welcome from Ontario, Canada.
> Looking forward to seeing some of your work


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Aha,very nice to see another friends who ever come to China and love the Chinese arts.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Welcome-- I, too, spent 2 weeks in China many years ago with the People to People program. We came to see your wonderful arts and crafts factories. I love your double sided silk embroidery and the tiny hand-molded dolls made from rice flour (if I remember correctly). Oh, yes, the pandas.


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Welcome from England.

Jenny x


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello there! Glad you joined the rest of us and I know you will learn and enjoy lots of things here!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome from NYC..


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for the greetings


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny and beautiful Arizona (USA). My sweet husband and I would love to come to your country and see all of your wonderful sights.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Sara, Hello and welcome from WA, USA.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi, and welcome from Northern Virginia.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

You are welcome to the Forum from California!!


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello Sarah. Welcome from down in New Zealand. You will enjoy this forum the people on here are very helpful and encouraging.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

hello


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

Sarahknit said:


> hello from China. And my name is Sarah,nice to meet you all. I'm a knitting and crochet lover,my teacher is my dear mother who starts doing knitting and crochet since her childhood^_^.


hello from York UK


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Sarah,welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Bangkok, Thailand.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama! USA


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

A big warm welcome from the UK


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

G'day and welcome from Sydney NSW Australia. I went to China in 1990 with my Mother and Son, my Mothers Grandfather came from China and Mum always wanted to go there. It was a fantastic trip, we met lovely people and saw marvelous things there.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

welcome


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Good morning from snowy Ohio. Glad you joined this forum.&#9924;&#65039;


----------



## lilyktwong (May 5, 2012)

Hi sarahknit welcome to KP. Which part of Guangdong. Used to visit a friend in Guangzhou several times, last visit was April 2014. And then went to some other smaller cities/districts near Gaungzhou like Shen Zheng, &#20013;&#23665;, Dong Goon .... Welcome aboard!


----------



## ancientone (Dec 5, 2014)

Welcome from Florida USA


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome from Tennessee ~  Happy you enjoy knitting as much as we all do!


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Warmly welcome!


Neeterbug said:


> Welcome from sunny and beautiful Arizona (USA). My sweet husband and I would love to come to your country and see all of your wonderful sights.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks. Yes,i receive a lot of greeting on my this post and even can not reply one by one,really nice to be here and see so many friendly people here.


Glo54 said:


> Hello Sarah. Welcome from down in New Zealand. You will enjoy this forum the people on here are very helpful and encouraging.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

G'day,very nice to see another friend who has been to China.I love knowing places of other countries also,if it is possible,i would like to travel around the world.


flitri said:


> G'day and welcome from Sydney NSW Australia. I went to China in 1990 with my Mother and Son, my Mothers Grandfather came from China and Mum always wanted to go there. It was a fantastic trip, we met lovely people and saw marvelous things there.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,oh,a suprise to see so many friends did came to visit China before. I live in another city,and i go to guangzhou about twice a year for attending the international trade fair as interpreter.


lilyktwong said:


> Hi sarahknit welcome to KP. Which part of Guangdong. Used to visit a friend in Guangzhou several times, last visit was April 2014. And then went to some other smaller cities/districts near Gaungzhou like Shen Zheng, 中山, Dong Goon .... Welcome aboard!


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks. Yes,i like knitting and crochet very much,it is a great skill.And thanks for my dear mother for teaching me this skill.


Happycamper said:


> Welcome from Tennessee ~  Happy you enjoy knitting as much as we all do!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome from Michigan, USA!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome from Western North Carolina!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Welcome from Pa USA. So glad to have you with us. I am a avid crocheter


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

welcome from Canada.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome from Kansas! We spent 5 months in Huangshan City, Anhui Province during the Year of the Dragon. We made many friends while there (husband was on a faculty exchange at the university there). We loved it and may go back for a visit this year. There are many Chinese students at our small college here in Kansas and there are usually several visiting professors as well. The three this semester are from Hunan Province. We always enjoy getting to know them.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

&#20320;&#22909;&#65281;welcome! You will enjoy KP! Hope you post some of your work.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Really a great suprise to see so many friends in this forum did come to China before,I think I already fall in love with this forum although i just know it and regist yesterday,haha.Glad to join this big family and be friends with all of you


ilmacheryl said:


> Welcome from Kansas! We spent 5 months in Huangshan City, Anhui Province during the Year of the Dragon. We made many friends while there (husband was on a faculty exchange at the university there). We loved it and may go back for a visit this year. There are many Chinese students at our small college here in Kansas and there are usually several visiting professors as well. The three this semester are from Hunan Province. We always enjoy getting to know them.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks. 你好！Yes,i did start sharing some of my works here. You can see some of them from the "picture" board. Yesterday I shared a lovely mobilphone bag,just now i shared a sock shape accessory for different ways of use,welcome to check. Maybe you can get the link easier from checking my profile,I don't know as i just start using this forum yesterday,or you may directly check with my user name from the "picture" board.Thanks


Isuel said:


> 你好！welcome! You will enjoy KP! Hope you post some of your work.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome from WI, USA

Nice to see someone from China!


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks


grandmann said:


> Welcome from WI, USA
> 
> Nice to see someone from China!


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Isuel,we have many similar points, you are an educator,my university major subject is educating,but i didn't do as educator,i work as international trade. You like reading crochet knitting and learning Chinese, I like reading crochet knitting and learning languages also! (nihao,hello,bonjour,hola,ciao,morgen,salam...^_^)


Isuel said:


> 你好！welcome! You will enjoy KP! Hope you post some of your work.


----------



## lilyktwong (May 5, 2012)

Sarahknit, from where I located now (Malaysia Kuala Lumpur) it's just over 3 hours flight to Guangzhou. And less than one hour flight to Singapore.
There are quite a number of people from China working n living in
Malaysia/singapore. Do come visit


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Welcome to KP from Pennsylvania, USA. I am very glad you found this site.

I was fortunate to be able to visit Beijing and surrounding areas for two weeks when my niece graduated from law school in Beijing. The experience was at the heart of my love for China.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Nihou and welcome! My husband and I visited China in October. It was a wonderful trip, and I took my knitting with me.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,so you are travelling in Malaysia or you live in Malaysia? Maybe you can come to China for enjoying the Chinese new year^_^


lilyktwong said:


> Sarahknit, from where I located now (Malaysia Kuala Lumpur) it's just over 3 hours flight to Guangzhou. And less than one hour flight to Singapore.
> There are quite a number of people from China working n living in
> Malaysia/singapore. Do come visit


----------



## lilyktwong (May 5, 2012)

I American citizen from Los Angeles. Alone in USA, after retirement all my children persuade me return to Malaysia. 2012 lived here for 9 months for a trial, return to LA for 6 months and Sep 2014 back to Malaysia until now
(already 16 months). During 2014 travel to Macau/Hong Kong three times, last visit was Xmas 2014 for a week. Will spend the CNY with family here.
May be plan return to US in April


----------



## plstahl (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome from Mchigan, USA.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome from Washington state.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP from cold and gray far northern Florida, USA! Good to have you with us.

Hazel


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello Sarah and welcome from Denver, Colorado, USA.

You will find the people here friendly, warm and always helpful.

WELCOME!

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello from California, USA. This is a perfect place to be for all of your knitting. Welcome!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Greetings from Australia


----------



## creativeBella (Nov 16, 2014)

Welcome from Croatia! You'll find great people here! I'm glad you joined.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome from New Hampshire!


----------



## achillgal (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Sarah, welcome from snowy Cleveland, Ohio USA.


----------



## cmknit (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi Sarahknit,

I was born in Guongdong China 66 years ago on the Moon Festival Day, 8th month, 15th day on the Chinese calendar. Been in the San Francisco Bay Area since age 3. I can still speak Toysan (Guongdong village dialect) and Cantonese. Welcome. Gung Hay Fat Choy, Sun Nean Fi Lok, Sun Tai Geen Hong! Happy New Year! Lots of Prosperity and Good Health!


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

G'Day & Welcome from Sydney NSW Australia.
My family & I enjoyed a holiday in China in 1990.


----------



## Arkirma (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Texas. I wish I could visit your country. Glad to have you with us on this site.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Ok,wish you have a nice new year holiday.Here in China we are now busy preparing for the new year celebration.


lilyktwong said:


> I American citizen from Los Angeles. Alone in USA, after retirement all my children persuade me return to Malaysia. 2012 lived here for 9 months for a trial, return to LA for 6 months and Sep 2014 back to Malaysia until now
> (already 16 months). During 2014 travel to Macau/Hong Kong three times, last visit was Xmas 2014 for a week. Will spend the CNY with family here.
> May be plan return to US in April


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks,yes,i am glad to join this forum,as i see people here are really friendly to each other,it makes me feel warm as a family.


peacefulknitter said:


> Welcome to KP from Pennsylvania, USA. I am very glad you found this site.
> 
> I was fortunate to be able to visit Beijing and surrounding areas for two weeks when my niece graduated from law school in Beijing. The experience was at the heart of my love for China.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks.Here in China it is now cold also.


Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Welcome to KP from cold and gray far northern Florida, USA! Good to have you with us.
> 
> Hazel


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks.Yes,i agree with you, people here are warm and friendly,i like it.


KnittyGritty800 said:


> Hello Sarah and welcome from Denver, Colorado, USA.
> 
> You will find the people here friendly, warm and always helpful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks.


achillgal said:


> Hi Sarah, welcome from snowy Cleveland, Ohio USA.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks.You have a special birthday! Moon festival day is called Mid-autumn Day,it is a very important holiday for chinese people. Sorry i can not understand toysan dialect,there are too a lot of village dialects in guangdong,even in same village there are different dialects.😊


cmknit said:


> Hi Sarahknit,
> 
> I was born in Guongdong China 66 years ago on the Moon Festival Day, 8th month, 15th day on the Chinese calendar. Been in the San Francisco Bay Area since age 3. I can still speak Toysan (Guongdong village dialect) and Cantonese. Welcome. Gung Hay Fat Choy, Sun Nean Fi Lok, Sun Tai Geen Hong! Happy New Year! Lots of Prosperity and Good Health!


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks. Australia has the opposite season as China, the seashell shape Sydney Opera building is the typical sign of sydney,isn't it?


Heartseas said:


> G'Day & Welcome from Sydney NSW Australia.
> My family & I enjoyed a holiday in China in 1990.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks.Nice to join this forum and have so many friends.Warmly welcome to visit China!


Arkirma said:


> Hello and welcome from Texas. I wish I could visit your country. Glad to have you with us on this site.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome from Newcastle Australia.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks,and nice to meet you


Hannelore said:


> Welcome from Newcastle Australia.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Sarah, Welcome from California.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

HI Sarah and welcome to KP from Calgary, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Nancie,thanks.nice to meet you


Nancie E said:


> HI Sarah and welcome to KP from Calgary, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello All,how are you? I'm just back to the forum from the wonderful Chinese New Year celebration.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome from New York City.


----------

